# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!!

## kscastaneda

Estimados les dejo un file de manejo de fertigravedad paltos desde 1 hasta 4 años. 
En los próximos días les compartire más files de manejo del cultivo incluído fisiología. 
Cualquier duda hacedmela llegar,   
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A.
402*8108Temas similares: Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE SANDIA (paso a paso) x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO RED GLOBE x Ing. Carlos Castañeda (Files) !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE PIÑA x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## davidbances

hola amigo tengo un trabajo de tesis sobre evaluacion de plagas en palto en la zona de lambayeque me seria de gran ayuda que me brindaras cualquier clase de informacion sobre las plagas y el control biologico de este cultivo.. 
atte
david bances callao

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola espero que esto te sirva son capturas JPG de unas diapositivas del colega Victor Soto, estan en internet. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
GERENTE BIOFERTIL S.A.C.
RPM: *688847

----------


## Wilmmer Ivan

Ing. Carlos, tengo un terreno de 1.5 ha para cultiar paltos, el problema es que un vecino hace un año planto este tipo de fruta y por lo que he podido averiguar  es que la planta  se esta quemando producto del terreno salitroso.
viendo este problema he decidido posponer la siembra en mi terreno, quisiera saber si ud. me podria ayudar con este problema, que productos me recomendaría usar para este tipo de terreno, o cual seria  el mejor tratamiento para este tipo de suelo. gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Wilmmer Ivan;  
1. Haz un análisis de suelo para conocer con la conductividad eléctrica de tu suelo que te indica el nivel de sales que presenta. Asimismo es necesario hacer un análisis del agua de riego si es de poza o gravedad para ver si esta te esta aportando sales.
2. El tratamiento para este problema se hace principalmente con calcio y azufre por lo general a dosis de 1/2 a 1 ton/ha.
3. Debes considerar hacer sangrías y aplicación de materia orgánica. 
Nosotros tenemos un producto llamado Tierraverde plus que tiene calcio al 32.5% y azufre al 18% micronizado que actúa más eficientemente. 
Estamos en contacto. 
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______________________________   

> Ing. Carlos, tengo un terreno de 1.5 ha para cultiar paltos, el problema es que un vecino hace un año planto este tipo de fruta y por lo que he podido averiguar  es que la planta  se esta quemando producto del terreno salitroso.
> viendo este problema he decidido posponer la siembra en mi terreno, quisiera saber si ud. me podria ayudar con este problema, que productos me recomendaría usar para este tipo de terreno, o cual seria  el mejor tratamiento para este tipo de suelo. gracias.

----------

Henry Ramos

----------

